# Horizon Krixus Ceramic Tank



## Rex Smit (1/3/16)

http://www.myvaporstore.com/Horizon-Krixus-Coilless-Tungsten-Ceramic-Tank-p/hz-krix10.htm

so who gonna bring in these tanks?


----------



## NewOobY (2/3/16)

wow the ceramic craze is real hey, almost every manufacturer is making a ceramic capable tank


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

This tank just didn't quite get there and the coil system is fragile and the flavour isn't that great... plus I think the cotton around the ceramic coil is too tight and doesn't allow enough juice to get through... even rebuilding it with rayon (because I hate that initial taste cotton gives) the flavour still wasn't there and not even close to the flavour of the Target Tank.


----------

